# Sunday Special - Diner Lingo



## luckytrim (Feb 9, 2020)

Sunday Special - Diner Lingo

It's a shame that there aren't many real Diners around  anymore, at least not 
where I live. They were so rich in atmosphere, including their  own colorful 
lingo that was yelled back and forth between waitress and  cook. Can you 
figure out what it all meant?
(Note; this could be the toughest 'Special' ever...  I decided  to look at it as a "Learning Experience", lol))

1. Well-done dough with axle grease
2. Pig between the sheets
3. Burn the pup
4. Bloody Cowboy (a Breakfast item)
5. Adam & Eve on a raft (Breakfast item)
6. Burn the British (Breakfast item)
7. Team of bloody cows, make 'em cry
8. Adam's Ale without the hail
9. Hockey Puck
10. Shingle with a Shimmy and a Shake
11. Heart Attack on a Rack (Breakfast Item)
12. First Lady
13. Eve  (dessert Item)
14. Eve with a Moldy Lid
15. Noah's boy with Murphy in a hot tub
16. Family Reunion
17. 86 the Dolly Parton
18. Bloodhound in the Hay
19. Frog Sticks
20. Hounds in the Whistleberries
21. Houseboat (Dessert Item)
22. Nervous Pudding (Dessert Item)
23. Whiskey down & Wreck 'em Breakfast Item)
24. Clean the Kitchen
25. Breathe on it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Buttered Toast
2. Ham Sandwich
3. Hot Dog
4. Western Omelet with Ketchup
5. Two Poached Eggs on Toast
6. Toasted English Muffin
7. Two Burgers with Ketchup & Onions
8. a Glass of Water, no ice
9. a Well Done Burger
10. Buttered Toast with Jelly/Jam
11. Sausage Gravy over Biscuits
12. Ribs
13. Apple Pie
14. Apple Pie with a Slice of Cheese
15. Ham & Boiled Potatoes
16. Chicken Salad & Egg Salad plate
17. Cancel the Breast of Chicken sandwich
18. Hot dog with Sauerkraut
19. French Fries
20. Franks & Beans
21. Banana Split
22. Jell-O
23. Scrambled Eggs & Rye Toast
24. Order of Hash
25. Serve it with Onions


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2020)

18/25


----------

